# W: 1-2 Plastic Chaos spawns H: GK, Paypal



## branvan40000 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for 1-2 plastic chaos spawns. I have some grey knights in power armour, and some terminators. I may be willing to trade, or sell to you. I want models that are either unpainted or primed black.

-Branvan40000


----------

